# Astatotilapia latifasciata Fry - FREE



## rhansme (Aug 15, 2005)

Help  ! I have too many Astatotilapia latifasciata and I want to give them away. These are beautiful and I can't find anyone who wants them. I live in Oregon and you can pick them up or if you want them shipped you pay the shipping/packaging and I will find a way to get them to you. Here is the father.


----------

